# Crate Covers



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Do any of you use crate covers when you show? 

If so, is there a kind you recommend?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I use a bed sheet. Haha. My soft crate is fairly enclosed anyway, so I don't really need a cover on it unless he's getting overstimulated. For a wire crate, I've used sheet.

I've thought about having my mom sew one - they don't look too complicated.

The place I train uses those quilted moving blankets that you get when you rent a Uhaul truck - not sure if they got old damaged ones or bought them new somewhere.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This is what we use: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...pc&utm_term={keyword}&utm_campaign=Google+PLA

We use the alligator spring clips to clip them to the crates.


----------



## Tjrsports (May 11, 2014)

I use a towel, but would eventually use a crate cover if I feel the need to buy one.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I use an exercise pen mostly and cover with sheets or shade cloth clipped on with spring clamps.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I use an old table cloth when I need to. I don't have to cover them much...I just cover Lars if he's crated too close to the agility ring. He will just sit there, watch, and load until he reaches critical mass. That's always fun to deal with before we run.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I only cover the crates if I have the spaniel crew, but if it is just BB and the bullies I don't cover them. The spaniels bark too much if they are not covered.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

I bring blankets from home to cover the crates with, though I've also used towels, coats, whatever I could find if I forgot the blankets. I like to cover the crates because I think the dogs can relax much better that way and not get overstimulated by all the activity around them. Also I've seen too many people letting their dogs waltz up to other dogs' crates and poke their noses in. Some dogs are crate-protective and don't appreciate the nosy types.


----------

